# Fußball WM in Russland und Katar -> WTF?!



## DoctorFloppy (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal Eure Meinung hören zu der heutigen Entscheidung der FIFA bzgl. der Vergabe der Weltmeisterschaften 2018 und 2022 in Russland und Katar.

Was haltet Ihr davon? "Duftet" es nach Korruption, findet Ihr es vielleicht sogar ganz gut, oder habt ihr eine ganz andere Ansicht?

Die Umfrage dient dazu eine grundsätzliche Stimmung abzubilden, wer sich für Fußball nicht interessiert...naja, was macht ihr dann hier? 

Meine Meinung:

Russland 2018: Find ich persönlich ganz ok. Russland ist nicht grad als größte Fußballnation bekannt oder hat bereits große Erfolge erzielt (ok, EM 1960) , aber wer schonmal Spiele der Nationalmannschaft Russlands gesehen hat oder die europäischen Turniere verfolgt weiß, dass auch die Russen gute Mannschaften und Spieler haben (Spartak Moskau, Zenit St. Petersburg ...). Natürlich gibt es viele Gegenargumente ... Korruption, marode Infrastruktur, fehlende Stadien usw.. Wenn man aber den Vergleich mit Südafrika zieht, die ja auch eine WM auf die Beine gestellt haben trotz der großen Panikmache im Vorfeld, dann mache ich mir bei Russland, auch im Hinblick auf dessen finanziellen Spielraum, wenig Sorgen.

kommen wir zu

Katar 2022: Also wie schon angedeutet... Korruption okaaaay, möööööglich  ABER kann mir einer sagen was das soll? Ohne Frage haben die Kameraden in ihrer Wüste Geld ohne Ende. Ohne Frage können die X Stadien mit Klimaanlagen und weiß Gott was für´n Schnick Schnack da hinstellen... ABER wer um alles in der Welt soll da hinfahren... ähm fliegen?? Ich will die Kosten mal garnicht so in den Vordergrund stellen (Flug/Hotel/Eintrittskarten usw.) wer Fan ist und es sich leisten kann macht das dann halt, oder eben nicht. Nur wie soll man sich das vorstellen? Jubelnd, gröhlend, bemahlte Typen, knapp bekleidete Mädels, ein Bierchen vor oder während des Spiels? ähm....NEE! Is ja in Katar nicht so wirklich erwünscht. Das könnte schonmal ein dickes Problem sein. Außerdem... interessiert Fußball dort die Massen? Oder ist das eher eine fixe Idee des örtlichen Regierenden um zu zeigen "hey wir könnens" (so ähnlich wie bei diesen Riesengebäuden)??? Ich mein, wenn mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann, dass das da durchaus Fußballliebhaber sind okey... aber mir riecht das zu sehr nach "wir wollen das jetzt einfach"... Ich glaub halt irgendwie nicht, dass dort so besonders tolle Stimmung aufkommt.

So, nun kennt ihr meine subjektive Meinung.

Was haltet Ihr von der Entscheidung der FIFA?

Hoffe auf eine nette Diskussion.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Russland hat die ganzen Jahre auch an der WM teilgenommen. Wieso dürfen sie die dann auch nichtmal bei sich stattfinden lassen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde beide Entscheidungen mehr oder weniger "unglücklich". Katar hat Geld, klar. Aber auch die Atmosphäre ? Selbst Korea hätte da mehr geboten als Katar, aber nunja. Man kann es nicht mehr ändern... Russland ist ... in Ordnung. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie die WM bekommen, aber ich bin trotzdem ein wenig skeptisch. Jedenfalls bringen sie mehr Sympathie rüber als Katar, finde ich. Ich hätte es den Engländern gegönnt, denn dort gibt es mit die schönsten Stadien und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen tolle Fans!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

& das mit der maroden infrastruktur ging ja anscheinend auch in südafrika klar 

also gegen Russland hab ich nichts :

Moskau,Moskau
werft die Becher an die Wand, Russland ist ein schönes Land 
hohohoho

Moskau,Moskau
Wotka trinkt man pur & kalt das macht 100 Jahre alt 
hohohoho


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich find das toll

Putin kann zeigen, dass er ein ganzer Kerl ist und ganz alleine für Russland Weltmeister werden.
Wer Russland besiegt bekommt 3 Monate kein Öl.
Moskovskaja macht die Bandenwerbung und die Rasenmäher sind alte T34 die sogar mit Rübenöl laufen.

Aber, und jetzt oute ich mich als der größte lebende Geographietrottel, wo zur Hölle ist Katar??


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich find das toll
> 
> Putin kann zeigen, dass er ein ganzer Kerl ist und ganz alleine für Russland Weltmeister werden.
> Wer Russland besiegt bekommt 3 Monate kein Öl.
> ...


Musste ich auch googlen. Ich glaube das wird in nächster Zeit der häufigste Suchbegriff. 

Ist irgendwo südlich von Saudi Arabien.


----------



## DoctorFloppy (2. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber, und jetzt oute ich mich als der größte lebende Geographietrottel, wo zur Hölle ist Katar??



ein kleiner Zipfel.... untere Karte 

http://www.welt-blick.de/landkarte/katar.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

DoctorFloppy schrieb:


> ein kleiner Zipfel.... untere Karte
> 
> http://www.welt-blic...arte/katar.html



Doha sagt mir da noch am Meisten etwas xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

eig ist es ja wumpe 

2012 sterben wir sowieso alle


----------



## McSepp (2. Dezember 2010)

Katar ist viermal kleiner als die Schweiz und wir mussten eine Doppelkanditatur machen, dass wir die Europameisterschaft austragen durften... Für die Fans wird wohl ein Vorteil sein, dass man mehrere Spiele an einem Tag anschauen kann. Aber wie schon erwähnt, WER kann es sich leisten dorthin zu fliegen und zu übernachten? War ja schon mit Südafrika ein Dilemma.. Ich denke, dass Katar nur die WM ausrichten will, damit der Rest der (westlichen) Welt auf Katar aufmerksam wird. Ernsthaft wäre eine Segelregatta eher angebracht. 
Aber da kommt das nächste Problem: Kaiser...ähm König... nein Präsident Blatter (er hat sehr viel für die FIFA getan, sonst würden die WM immernoch unter Wert verkauft werden) möchte natürlich auch in Zukunft viel Geld scheffeln und Macht bekommen. Alle paar Weltmeisterschaften ein bisschen bei den "Armen" (Südafrika und Brasilien) vorbei, um Sympathie zu schmarotzen. 
Russland hat es meiner Meinung nach verdient eine Weltmeisterschaft auszutragen, ABER sie haben die Olympischen Spiele 2014. Ich bin auch gegen England gewesen aus dem selben Grund (Olympia 2012 in London). 

Naja, am Ende werde ich die WM eh schauen, ob sie nun in Grönland, Katar oder auf den Osterinseln spielen... ist halt Fussball!
Wer anderer Meinung ist, kann das gerne handhaben wie ein Kollege und sich die WM 2026 freuen!


----------



## Gewürzgurke (2. Dezember 2010)

Russland find ich gut , weil es "nahe" an Deutschland liegt und es eine Überlegung wert währe dort hinzufahren

Aber Katar? Ist mir gänzlich Unbekannt und deswegen bin ich da auch ein bisschen skeptisch 
Wobei auch jede Menge Leute gegen Südafrika waren und es wurde später doch super


----------



## 2ndsucks (3. Dezember 2010)

Russland... von mir aus.

Aber Katar? Wtf?
Ich wusste bis jetzt nichtmal das dieses Land existiert oO..

Hört sich eher an wie aus Star Wars ._.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Dezember 2010)

Also Russland finde ich sogar richtig gut... das wurde wirklich Zeit. 

Aber Katar? Sry, geht garnicht. Was haben die da für Temperaturen um die WM-Zeit? 45°C? Spielt man da Fussball? Also echt nicht, das ist doch zugeschustert.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Dezember 2010)

Und wenn ALLE Leute die in Katar wohnen auch Fussball mögen, kriegen sie die Stadien in den Vorrunden sogar fast voll ^^.
Wer bitte vergibt die FussballWM an ein Land, dass halb so groß ist wie Hessen...
Ok wenigstens haben die es dann nie weit zu fahren.
Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein absoluter Islamischer König Alkohol zulässt in den Stadien. 
Wobei wenn so ein Scheich was anpackt, dann gleich richtig *G*. 

Ich frag mich dann nur was eine Million Menschen in Katar dann mit 8 WM Stadien anfangen, in die jeweils sicher mal 50.000 Leute reinpassen sollten. 

Oh ok 
Katar hat 20 Fussballvereine die in 2 Ligen spielen.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

habt ihr alle probleme .. die fifa will natürlich das produkt fussball überall vermarkten. das tut man natürlich dort, wo bisher kaum irgendwas in dieser richtung geht. daher sind die entscheidungen nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Weiß gar net was ihr habt, ich war schon in Katar und da ists nett. Ich werde versuchen hinzukommen, da ich die Ecke mag. Es ist ein recht offenes Land, das zweifelsohne Geld hat und die werden das perfekt organisieren. So wie die Formel1 - Rennen in der Gegend auch perfekt gemacht sind. Das wird bei Weitem nicht so chaotisch wie woanders (teilweise auch in Südafrika, was ja nur Blatter wollte). Auch weltpolitisch ist das eine kluge Entscheidung, dort eine WM auszurichten. Nur Russland finde ich wiederum nicht gut, denn da herrscht ja nur Korruption und ich will net wissen wo die ganzen Gelder hinfließen für den Stadion-und Infrastrukturbau.


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2012 sterben wir sowieso alle



erstens das und zweitens haben Russland und Katar noch gute 10 Jahre Zeit mit dem Kapitalismus ins Bett zu steigen und schon kommen wir der Sache näher.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2010)

Alle Stadien in Katar liegen in einer Entfernung von 30 km in Russland sind die beiden am weitesten auseinander liegenden Stadien 2.500 km.

Ich versteh nicht, wie man sich für Katar entscheiden konnte! Keine Fußballtradition, die haben momentan nicht mal ein Fußballstadion! Und dann bei Temperaturen dort im Sommer von durchschnittlich 40 Grad.... 

Und auch Rußland seh ich problematisch! Bzw. finde ich, die haben schon eine ganze Menge in den nächsten Jahren! Die Olympischen Spiele, die Eishockey WM und Formel 1 kommt nächstes Jahr auch dort hin! Die müssen ordentlich in Infrastruktur investieren! Bin mal gespannt wie die das mit der Zeitverschiebung hin bekommen schließlich gibt es die ja auch innerhalb des Landes, aber das war 94 in den USA auch kein Problem.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> erstens das und zweitens haben Russland und Katar noch gute 10 Jahre Zeit mit dem Kapitalismus ins Bett zu steigen und schon kommen wir der Sache näher.




Wenn man den Medien glauben darf, ist Russland aktuell vermutlich das kapitalistischste Land auf der Welt.
Daran sollte es also nicht scheitern


----------



## Euphemia (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die Entscheidung irgendwie nicht so prikelnd. Hätte sie leiber in England gehabt. Um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich nicht mal wo Katar liegt o.O. Aber schon dass man die WM in Afrika gemacht hat fand ich doof. Die Länder müssen dann extra Stadions bauen die sie vermutlich nie wieder brauchen werden.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2010)

also gegen Russland als Austragungsort habe ich nix.warum auch?besser als wiedre irgendwo am a... der welt wo man um 9 uhr morgens dann unsere jungens spielen sehen kann.ausserdem ist russland fussballbegeistert wie wir udn was interessiert mich da die politische richtung oder sonstiges.und letztendlich ist russland auch fast bei jeder EM dabei,warum sollten die nich mal zur WM mitkönnen(auch wenn sie das nur als austragungsland schaffen

also zum thema katar weiss ich auch nich was ich dazu sagen soll...gestern auf Pro 7 haben die schon mal angedeutet das bis dahin(Kohle haben die ja ohne ende.die müssen immer abends die kleine geldscheine verbrennen um platz für die grossen zu machen im tresor) stadien gebaut werdne sollen,die alle auf 25 Grad klimatisiert werden können.überdacht natürlich...
wie das mit wein weib und gesang in so einem land aussehen soll,weiss ich jetzt auch noch nicht,aber wer weiss wo die in 10 jahren stehen?vielleicht ist das dann da schon wie in der türkei:islam ja,aber auch locker dem westen gegenüber.wer weiss.sagt niemals nie...
von daher schon ungewöhnlich,aber da die FIFA eh nur an kohle interessiert ist, war das eigentlich auch nur ne frage der zeit wann nach Formel 1 bei den Scheichs auch ne WM in so einem Land stattfindne wird.obwohl ich eher noch Saudi Arabien im Auge gehabt hatte...


----------



## Janithas (3. Dezember 2010)

Katar find ich ehrlich gesagt in Ordnung. Dahin zu fliegen wird nciht mehr kosten als Brasilien, Südafrika, USA und Co. Man kann nicht jede WM in Europa machen. Und das es ein recht kleines Land ist hat Vorteile, Geld spielt beim Ausbau der Infrastruktur keine Rolle und der Gedanke ist einfach Interessant.

Russland finde ich da schon Zweifelhafter, einfach wegen der Entfernungen zwischen den geplanten Austragungsstätten. Ansonsten sicher auch ok.

England, USA und Co. war ich dagegen. Mal was Neues wagen hat was für sich...


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also gegen Russland als Austragungsort habe ich nix.warum auch?besser als wiedre irgendwo am a... der welt wo man um 9 uhr morgens dann unsere jungens spielen sehen kann.



Dir ist schon klar, dass Teile Russlands bis zu 11 Stunden Zeitverschiebung zu unserer haben!? Sprich wenn dort Mittags um 16 Uhr nen Spiel angepfiffen wird, ist es hier 3 Uhr nachts (ich weiß natürlich nicht wo wir spielen bzw. wo genau welche Stadien stehen)...



shadow24 schrieb:


> also zum thema katar weiss ich auch nich was ich dazu sagen soll...gestern auf Pro 7 haben die schon mal angedeutet das bis dahin(Kohle haben die ja ohne ende.die müssen immer abends die kleine geldscheine verbrennen um platz für die grossen zu machen im tresor) stadien gebaut werdne sollen,die alle auf 25 Grad klimatisiert werden können.überdacht natürlich...
> wie das mit wein weib und gesang in so einem land aussehen soll,weiss ich jetzt auch noch nicht,aber wer weiss wo die in 10 jahren stehen?vielleicht ist das dann da schon wie in der türkei:islam ja,aber auch locker dem westen gegenüber.wer weiss.sagt niemals nie...
> von daher schon ungewöhnlich,aber da die FIFA eh nur an kohle interessiert ist, war das eigentlich auch nur ne frage der zeit wann nach Formel 1 bei den Scheichs auch ne WM in so einem Land stattfindne wird.obwohl ich eher noch Saudi Arabien im Auge gehabt hatte...



Akohol wird es in Katar nicht geben! Auch nicht in 10 Jahren! Und das mit den klimatisierten Hallen ist ja schön und gut aber draußen ist es trotzdem heiß... es wurde sogar schon überlegt die WM in den Januar zu verlegen.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Dezember 2010)

Soooo ich hab mich mal informiert über die Bedingungen in Katar...
Auch wenn ich keinen Alkohol trinke, gehört er wohl zum Fussball dazu. 
Es ist für Ausländer erlaubt in speziellen Läden Alkohol zu kaufen. Ich vermute das ist dann da sauteuer und man sollte ihn nicht in der Öffentlichkeit trinken. Im Grunde ist das OK für mich, denn man sollte die Sitten eines Landes respektieren.

Problematischer könnte es ein, dass zu starker Blick oder Körperkontakt zu Frauen mit denen man nicht verheiratet ist, dort garnicht gern gesehen wird. Auch das ist im Grunde genommen ok, da Frauen natürlich kein Freiwild sind.
Aber wie geht das dann im Stadion?^^ 

Ich hab auch keine Zweifel, dass der Emir dort bis zur WM 8 astreine Stadien aus dem Boden stampft, gegen die das Bayernstadion ein Witz ist...
Aber braucht man sowas ?


----------



## Desdinova (3. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem was passiert nach der WM mit den Stadien? Eine wirklich gut besuchte Liga wirds dort wohl nicht geben. Desweiteren befürchte ich, dass es bei der WM wieder zahlreiche Spiele vor halb leeren Rängen geben wird, wie in Südafrika. Welcher durchschnittliche Europäer kann sich schon einen Urlaub in Katar leisten, plus die meist völlig überteuerten Eintrittskarten?


----------



## Ogil (3. Dezember 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Teile Russlands bis zu 11 Stunden Zeitverschiebung zu unserer haben!? Sprich wenn dort Mittags um 16 Uhr nen Spiel angepfiffen wird, ist es hier 3 Uhr nachts (ich weiß natürlich nicht wo wir spielen bzw. wo genau welche Stadien stehen)...



Der oestlichste Austragungsort ist Yekaterinburg - und das ist +4h gegenueber Deutschland.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Vor allem was passiert nach der WM mit den Stadien? Eine wirklich gut besuchte Liga wirds dort wohl nicht geben. Desweiteren befürchte ich, dass es bei der WM wieder zahlreiche Spiele vor halb leeren Rängen geben wird, wie in Südafrika. Welcher durchschnittliche Europäer kann sich schon einen Urlaub in Katar leisten, plus die meist völlig überteuerten Eintrittskarten?



This!

In Südafrika war es ja schon schrecklich wie wenig teilweise los war, aber in einem Land mit nur knapp 1 Million Einwohner? Wovon die Hälfte um die Jahreszeit auch noch abhaut weils zu heiß ist... Sepp Blatter bzw. der komplette FIFA Vorstand, ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr tragbar. Wird Zeit dass der Franz mal an die Macht kommt oder zumindest Leute, denen was am Sport liegt.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Stadien sollen abgebaut und in Entwicklungsländern wieder aufgebaut werden. Was das Kosten muss!?


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Dezember 2010)

Und vor allem was die Unterhaltung eines vollklimatisierten Hightechstadions kosten muss...
Wenn es dann in einem Entwicklungsland steht.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die ganze Aktion nicht so richtig durchdacht wurde.
Gibt es überhaupt genug Trainingsplätze für alle Manschaften? 

Das hier ist wohl das offizielle Bewerbungsvideo (wenn ich anderen Foren glauben kann).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3Qw3nZTRQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte England auch ziemlich knölle gefunden.
Schön in die londoner Stadien und ,rein von der Fußballbegeisterung, sind sie uns mehr als ebenbürtig.


----------



## Phash (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf die heissen Samba-Tänzerinnen aus Rio ... 

Die sollen in Katar bitte genauso barbusig rumlaufen dürfen wie überall! Man muss solche Sitten von Gästen einfach akzeptieren!

Oder lol... stellt euch bitte einfach mal vor, es gibt da echt keinen Alkohol... und England qualifiziert sich... *g*


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Ich finde die Entscheidung irgendwie nicht so prikelnd. Hätte sie leiber in England gehabt. Um ehrlich zu sein weiss ich nicht mal wo Katar liegt o.O. Aber schon dass man die WM in Afrika gemacht hat fand ich doof. Die Länder müssen dann extra Stadions bauen die sie vermutlich nie wieder brauchen werden.



Naja in England hätt es wieder blutige Grabenkämpfe zwischen Hooligans gegeben, in Russland haben sie nichtmal genug Platz dafür weil die Infrastruktur komplett im Eimer ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Dezember 2010)

Sambatänzerinnen kann man wohl knicken und wie schon geschrieben darfst du als Ausländer in besonderen Bars eine gewisse Menge Alkohol konsumieren .

In der Öffentlichkeit ist es Tabu. Allerdings (wenn die Infos stimmen) ist das Land schon liberaler geworden und verheiratete Paar dürfen auch öffentlich Hand in Hand gehen. 

Und als Gast sollte man die Regeln in einem fremden Land respektieren ^^.


----------



## Phash (3. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und als Gast sollte man die Regeln in einem fremden Land respektieren ^^.


Wenn ich vorübergehend Gast bin, dann bin ich eingeladen und der Gastgeber weiss, worauf er sich einlässt.


Natürlich sollte man als Gst einiges respektieren, im Gegenzug sollte der Gastgeber aber auch Gepflogenheiten seiner Gäste tolerieren.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Sambatänzerinnen kann man wohl knicken und wie schon geschrieben darfst du als Ausländer in besonderen Bars eine gewisse Menge Alkohol konsumieren .
> 
> In der Öffentlichkeit ist es Tabu. Allerdings (wenn die Infos stimmen) ist das Land schon liberaler geworden und verheiratete Paar dürfen auch öffentlich Hand in Hand gehen.
> 
> Und als Gast sollte man die Regeln in einem fremden Land respektieren ^^.



So schauts aus. Und das Meer hat zu der Zeit um die 32C das ist doch auch net zu verachten. Ferner hat Katar schon vor einigen Jahren ein Sportevent durchgeführt: "Die *15. Asienspiele* fanden vom 1. bis 15. Dezember 2006 in Doha statt. Doha war die erste Stadt in Arabien, und nach Teheran 1974 erst die zweite in Vorderasien, die als Austragungsort für Asienspiele diente. Erstmals nahmen über 10.500 Athleten aus 45 Nationen teil, und in 39 Sportarten wurden mehr als 1.350 Medaillen vergeben"


----------



## Rayon (3. Dezember 2010)

In Katar darf man nichtmal Bier trinken... WTF. bin definitiv für England oder so. katar.. was ein scheiss kaff. grml


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Dezember 2010)

wo liegt Katar eig.?


----------



## Potpotom (3. Dezember 2010)

Na wo wirds wohl liegen? Gleich neben Chile natürlich. 

Man kann sich aber auch anstellen.


----------



## TheFitz (3. Dezember 2010)

Russland find ich selbst ja noch in Ordnung aber bei Katar dreht sich mir irgendwei der Magen um :/ 


Hat eig irgendwer schon mal die Terrorgefahr angesprochen in Katar ? ^^ Ich mein die Müssen doch nur für 2 Stunden in Flieger steigen oder so (wenn sie nicht gleich MIT dem Flieger ankomme)


2022 wär ich lieber für die USA gewesen  Totaler US Fan bin xD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. Dezember 2010)

Bli bla blub die Russen haben sich die WM gekauft.


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

DoctorFloppy schrieb:


> Außerdem... interessiert Fußball dort die Massen? Oder ist das eher eine fixe Idee des örtlichen Regierenden um zu zeigen "hey wir könnens"



Das kann ich nicht sagen. Kannst du es? =)




DoctorFloppy schrieb:


> ABER wer um alles in der Welt soll da hinfahren... ähm fliegen??



Da fand ich aber Südafrika fast weiter weg. Und heiß war es dort sicher auch.


Also meine Meinung:
Sollen sie dort ihre WM machen - ich finde jeder sollte mal in den Genuss kommen, so etwas veranstalten zu dürfen. Ist doch auch mal toll oder etwas Neues. Wieso also nicht? =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2010)

Das Ding heißt nicht von ungefähr "Weltmeisterschaft" und nicht "Wir tun den armen armen luxusverwöhnten Europäern was Gutes Meisterschaft" daher finde ich Katar jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht... man wird sehen wie es dann mit bestimmten Sitten und Gebräuchen läuft...


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2010)

Katar liegt etwas westlich von Dubai, was viele kennen dürften. Also arabische Halbinsel halt.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab keine Zweifel, dass Katar die WM ausrichten kann und auch nicht das die ihre Stadien bis 22 gebaut haben.
Und nachdem wir ja angeblich auch ein paar 100 Terroristen in Deutschland haben sollen, ist die Terrorgefahr dort nicht größer.
Vermutlich sogar eher kleiner, oder hat jemand schon von Terroranschlägen in Saudiarabien oder in den V.A.E gehört?

Die Frage ist halt nur ob das Sinn macht.

Alles wofür Fussball bei den Fans steht, wird in islamischen Ländern einfach nicht gerne gesehen.
Laute grölende Fans, Frauen die sich leicht bekleidet zu Sambaklängen bewegen, haufenweise Alkohol.
Die WM in Deutschland war eine flächendeckende Dauerparty und die Spiele hätten XFach verkauft werden können, da wir ein großes Einzugsgebiet haben.
Aus den meißten Europäischen Ländern kann man in einem Tag mit dem Auto hier sein oder in 2 Stunden mit dem Flugzeug.

Wie WM in Südafrika war eine dauerhafte Party an den Hotspots, da sich nach Südafrika einfach nicht soviele Leute verirrt haben und die hatten schon Probleme
ihre Spiele in den Vorrunden voll zu kriegen.

Jetzt nehmen wir ein Land welches nun wirklich sehr unzugänglich liegt. Die einzige wirkliche Chance da halbwegs sicher hinzukommen ist mit dem Flugzeug.
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts dort nur einen wirklich großen internationalen Flughafen (Doha).
Dieser hat 2007 15 Millionen Passagiere abgefertigt, im Vergleich hat Frankfurt 54 Millionen durchgeschleust.

Ich würde mir das arg kompliziert vorstellen die ganze Logistik, Teams, Fans, sonstige Gäste etc. nur mit einem Flughafen zu bewältigen, der etwa ein Viertel der Kapazität von Frankfurt hat. 

Davon abgesehen braucht man für Katar ein Visum und eigentlich sehen sie es auch sehr gerne, wenn man ein Hotel gebucht hat, damit sie wissen wo man hin ist.
Also wirds auch sehr hart werden für Rucksacktouristenfans die dann mal ein oder 2 nächte im Zelt schlafen oder sonstwo liegen.
Und das die Hotels dort nicht sehr preiswert sein werden sollte klar sein


----------



## Perkone (4. Dezember 2010)

Öhm... Katar? Hahaha xD Man, das is ein riesiges Event wo Alkohol einfach zu gehört und dann wollen die sowas in so nem Land veranstalten? Ja und von wegen dolle Sache, geh ich ma in eine Spezialbar um dort irgendn Wurstwasser an Bier trinken zu können. Das doch komplett verplant alles...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich wäre für England 2018 und USA 2022 gewesen... Ich stehe sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Wahl aus irgendnem Grund.

Habe mein Vertrauen in die FIFA verloren


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2010)

<Storm117> WM 2018 also in Russland...naja, vielleicht schaffen wir es diesmal bis nach Moskau 
<Aestas> Solange es nicht während einem harten Winter ist...
<Gunn4r> omg, freaks xD


iBash <3





Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Photoshop, oh Photoshop wie schön sind deine Werke xD


----------



## Manoroth (5. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Photoshop, oh Photoshop wie schön sind deine Werke xD



naja schön? das is schon seeehr schlecht gemacht... wen schon sowas machen dann bitte auch mühe geben oder wehnigstens n bisserl mit weichzeichner die kannten glätten ...


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2010)

Warum hat sich eigentlich niemand über die WM in Afrika aufgeregt o.O ist ja fast dasselbe wie Russland -_-


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wird eh alles neu vergeben am grünen Tisch!


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum hat sich eigentlich niemand über die WM in Afrika aufgeregt o.O ist ja fast dasselbe wie Russland -_-



Man hat sich über Südafrika aufgeregt ...


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum hat sich eigentlich niemand über die WM in Afrika aufgeregt o.O ist ja fast dasselbe wie Russland -_-



Wer hat sich über die WM in Südafrika nicht aufgeregt? Es stand ja schon zur Debatte zwischendurch, dass die WM von Südafrika nach England verlegt wird...


----------



## DoctorFloppy (5. Dezember 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Man hat sich über Südafrika aufgeregt ...



eben... ABER die habens ja trotzdem auf die Beine gestellt. 

Bei Russland und Katar hab ich auch keine Sorge. Nur was die Fußballbegeisterung, das Feiern, "Wein, Weib und Gesang" angeht,... da hab ich bei Katar irgendwie Sorgen. Da es die meisten eh am Bildschirm verfolgen werden denke ich ist es eeeeeigentlich ja auch wurscht nur wenn dann eventuell halbleere Stadien im TV gezeigt werden wo mäßig interessierte "Fans" sitzen, dann ist das nicht unbedingt ne tolle Werbung für den Fußball.


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wer hat sich über die WM in Südafrika nicht aufgeregt? Es stand ja schon zur Debatte zwischendurch, dass die WM von Südafrika nach England verlegt wird...



Versteh mich nicht falsch, hats was gebracht das du dich als "Zivilist" darüber aufregst? Wenn du in irgendeinem Sportverband oder ähnlichem Vorstand bist, DANN hats auch einen Sinn, aber so ist es einfach sinnloses Gemotze das auf die Seele drückt :< Die FIFA ist so mächtig, das juckt die doch nicht wer sich drüber aufregt und wer nicht...


----------



## Kuya (8. Dezember 2010)

2ndsucks schrieb:


> Aber Katar? Wtf?
> Ich wusste bis jetzt nichtmal das dieses Land existiert oO..
> 
> Hört sich eher an wie aus Star Wars ._.



Das war Kyle Katarn, oder dachtest du gerade an Star Wars Kotor?   

naja also ich find "die Ecke" da unten ja auch irgendwie Fail.
Sollen jetzt alle Engländer, Deutschen, Spanier, Italiener, Brasilianer, etc.. in dieses kleine Kaff da segeln?
Warum net gleich Australien...


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Warum net gleich Australien...


Weil die nicht soviel Kohle hatten wie Katar.


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich haette mir gewuenscht das die WM nach America kommt.
Mittlerweile geht es hier wirklich aufwaerts mit Fussball und eine WM haette vielleicht das kleine Flaemmchen in ein Feuer verwandelt. Kenne viele die sich mehr und mehr fuer den Sport interssieren. 

Schade schade.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja, eigentlich ist es mir egal, aber da wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ziemlich viel Geld den Besitzer gewechselt haben, anders ist das nicht zu erklären. Stadien extra bauen und wieder abreißen.. is klar.


----------



## Rayon (11. Dezember 2010)

Südafrika brachte die Vuvuzelas, was bringt wohl Katar?:]


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Südafrika brachte die Vuvuzelas, was bringt wohl Katar?:]



Wie ich die gehasst habe.
Tolle Stadionatmosphäre, wenn man statt Fangesängen immer nur stundenlang dieses "tröööööööööööööööööööööööt" hören muss. Und sobald man etwas dagegen gesagt hat, war man "kulturfeindlich" (auch wenn die Dinger erst seit einigen Jahren für Fanzwecke hergestellt werden .. ).


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Laender haben nichts mit Fussball am Hut, zumindestens nicht allzuviel. Die WM Auszufuehren ist eine Ehre fuer Fussballnationen, und nicht fuer welche die es nicht sind.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

zum Thema Katar: die werden nun Trikotsponsor von Barca --> Mein Link


----------



## Landerson (13. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> zum Thema Katar: die werden nun Trikotsponsor von Barca --> Mein Link



Auf einmal a la... "Oh wir muessen noch was tun um zu bestaetigen das wir eine Fussballnation sind


----------



## Gothmorg (3. Januar 2011)

> Südafrika brachte die Vuvuzelas, was bringt wohl Katar?:]



Na was wohl? Burkas für alle!


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

vielleicht der große durchbruch für die burka band!!!  
www.youtube.com/watch?&gl=DE&client=mv-google&hl=de&v=tCmdCM3A3xA&nomobile=1


----------



## Potpotom (3. Januar 2011)

Hokajin schrieb:


> Die Laender haben nichts mit Fussball am Hut, zumindestens nicht allzuviel. Die WM Auszufuehren ist eine Ehre fuer Fussballnationen, und nicht fuer welche die es nicht sind.


Die Länder? Also in Russland ist Fussball nicht nur der nationale Sport, sondern auch recht ansehnlich wie ich finde. Wieso man die WM nicht nach Russland hätte geben sollen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Tolles Land und Menschen die sicherlich viel für diese WM tun werden. Ob es nun in Russland andere Probleme gibt um die man sich dort kümmern sollte, soll nicht unser Thema sein - Probleme hatten wir in Deutschland zur damaligen WM-Vergabe auch mehr als genug.

Katar... da stimme ich dir zu. Verstehe nicht wie man dort eine Fussball-WM veranstalten kann... ist wie ne Eisangel-WM am Bodensee, irgendwie deplatziert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die Länder? Also in Russland ist Fussball nicht nur der nationale Sport, sondern auch recht ansehnlich wie ich finde. Wieso man die WM nicht nach Russland hätte geben sollen verstehe ich nicht ganz. Tolles Land und Menschen die sicherlich viel für diese WM tun werden. Ob es nun in Russland andere Probleme gibt um die man sich dort kümmern sollte, soll nicht unser Thema sein - Probleme hatten wir in Deutschland zur damaligen WM-Vergabe auch mehr als genug.
> 
> Katar... da stimme ich dir zu. Verstehe nicht wie man dort eine Fussball-WM veranstalten kann... ist wie ne Eisangel-WM am Bodensee, irgendwie deplatziert.



Eisangeln am Bodensee ist gar nicht so abwegig
1962 war der Bodensee mal zugefroren udn da wurde Eisgeangelt.


Eher wie Beachvolleyball auf der Zugspitze


----------



## The Paladin (3. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ich mir dabei denken soll. Aber, um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe zum ersten mal von Katar gehört. 

Ich persönlich wäre für eine Fußball-WM in Nordkorea ^^


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2011)

oder Iran 

mir is grad eben mal wieder aufgefallen wie ätzend lang das noch is bis dahin... 

kaum zu glauben das die wm grad mal 6 monate her is...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Januar 2011)

Muss ihn mal wieder ausgraben, weil ich eben das in der Zeit gelesen habe: http://www.zeit.de/sport/2011-01/fifa-schwule-lesben-blatter-sex





> 2022 wird die Fußball-WM in Katar ausgetragen. Dort wird eine homosexuelle Handlung – unabhängig vom Geschlecht – nach dem Gesetz mit bis zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis bestraft. Auch vor Ausländern machen die Richter nicht halt. Ein US-Amerikaner erhielt 1996 für ein "Delikt" sechs Monate Haft und 90 Peitschenhiebe. Kein Wunder, dass die deutschen und internationalen Homosexuellenverbände sich über die WM-Vergaben der Fifa empören. Auch in Russland, Gastgeber der WM 2018, gehört Gewalt gegen Homosexuelle zum Alltag. Erst seit 1993 ist gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe dort straffrei. "Bei der Vergabe ging es nur ums Geld. Für die Menschenrechte hat sich keiner interessiert", sagt Klaus Heusslein, der Kopräsident des Internationalen Fußball-Verbandes der Schwulen und Lesben (IGLFA).
> 
> Heusslein hat einen offenen Brief an den Fifa-Präsidenten Sepp Blatter verfasst, gemeinsam mit den wichtigsten europäischen Sport-, Fußball- und Fan-Verbänden Homosexueller. Darin heißt es: "Mit der Wahl Katars hat die Fifa die homosexuelle Gemeinschaft von dem wichtigsten Fußball-Ereignis mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen." Die WM-Entscheidung verdeutliche einmal mehr die Ignoranz der Fifa, sagen die Vertreter. Und die fängt beim zweitwichtigsten Sportverband der Welt ganz oben an.



Allein deswegen sollte die WM boykottiert werden.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2011)

Ich denke es ist auch eine Chance für die ganze Region Russland und Arabien, liberaler zu werden. Tausende von Fans und Millionen an den Bildschirmen mit den heutigen und künftigen globalen Möglichkeiten kann man nicht mehr alles verbieten und vorgeben. Es ist noch viel Zeit bis dahin und wie schnell es gehen kann zeigt sich grad in Tunesien. Qatar ist schon ein wenig liberaler geworden und wird ein zweites Dubai werden, dort ist eig alles erlaubt wenn man nicht übertreibt. So gesehen glaube ich eher dran, daß es in Qatar ziemlich cool wird und offen. Eher Russland ist da komischer, wobei dann Putin doch mal keine Macht mehr haben sollte :-)


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Muss ihn mal wieder ausgraben, weil ich eben das in der Zeit gelesen habe: http://www.zeit.de/s...ben-blatter-sex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der einen Seite gebe ich dir Recht, auf der anderen hat sich Katar ja gebessert in 1993. Die Starfen davor waren allerdings mehr als kritisch...


----------



## Falathrim (20. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Auf einmal a la... "Oh wir muessen noch was tun um zu bestaetigen das wir eine Fussballnation sind



Brauchen sie gar nicht. Hab vor einiger Zeit eine Reportage über die Entwicklung in der Region Arabien gesehen (Nach dem Öl) und in einem der Teile gings auch um Sport. Besonders auf Katar wurde in der Reportage ein Augenmerk gelegt, da dort der Sport, speziell Fußball, "Chefsache" ist: Der Chef des Kommittees für Sport ist der Thronfolger im Emirat. In Katar ist die bestausgerüstete Sportakademie der Welt (geleitet von Deutschen) etc. pp. Denen ist es durchaus ernst mit dieser Angelegenheit und so wie die Reportage es zeigte war die Regierung auch relativ offen - mit Frauen- und Mädchenmannschaften OHNE Burka z.B.


----------



## Keelin20 (21. Januar 2011)

Russland bietet als Land ne ganze Menge, ist kontinuierlich mit dabei und haben ne gute Mannschaft. Also Russland hat es sich verdient denke ich.
Aber Katar ... dass isn Witz. Ich wusste gar nicht dass Katar existiert, erstmal fragte ich mich was is denn das? Nachdem ich gegoogelt hab und mich bissl kundig gemacht hatte
fragte ich mich schon auf welchen Drogen die Fifa da wohl war. Ich glaube 70% der Weltbevölkerung wissen nichtmal das Katar überhaupt existiert, geschweigedenn sowas wie Fussballmannschaften besitzt.

Also mit Katar das war halt einfach ein riesen großer Unsinn, da hätt ich sie ja lieber noch nach Taidschikistan verlegt xD


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube 70% der Weltbevölkerung wissen nichtmal das Katar überhaupt existiert, geschweigedenn sowas wie Fussballmannschaften besitzt.



Das stimmt so nicht, Katar hat 2006 bereits die Asienspiele ausgeführt - was den Bekanntheitsgrad erheblich erhöt haben sollte.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2011)

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=13c17148-199e-47db-8e49-47334ad1b005
Mal ein ganz interessanter Link zu dem Thema (Nur am Anfang wird Schwitzerdeutsch gesprochen, die Reportage ist dann anhörbar)


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2011)

Überlegt mal.... Russland ...Öl und Gas....Katar...Öl.... die wollen einfach den "wichtigen" Ländern Zucker in den ***** pusten


----------



## Valinar (22. Januar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Überlegt mal.... Russland ...Öl und Gas....Katar...Öl.... die wollen einfach den "wichtigen" Ländern Zucker in den ***** pusten


Machst es dir bisschen einfach oder?
Öl und Gas interessiert garkeinen in diesen fällen.
Die haben zwar Öl und Gas aber das Vereinigte Königreich und besonders die USA haben deutlich mehr Finanzkraft.
Bei Turnieren in den der USA und UK wäre für die FIFA auch deutlich mehr Erlös drin gewesen.

Russland ist ganz klar eine Fussballnation deswegen kann ich gegen diese Entscheidung nichts sagen.
Es ist ein stabiles Land und es wird auch kein problem haben die Infrastruktur aufzubauen.

Insbesondere bei Katar wird unter der Hand gewaltig Geld geflossen sein um Stimmen zu kaufen.
Man sollte an der stelle auch Mohamed bin Hammam erwähnen.
Unangefochtener Präsident der AFC und selbst Blatter soll mehr als nur Respekt vor ihm haben.
Und er ist in Katar geboren und es ist nicht abwegig das er nach Blatter FIFA Präsident werden könnte.
Ich denke auch er wird ein großen Anteil an der entscheidung haben.

Ich hab im übrigen nichts gegen Homosexuelle aber die Leute kennen die Gesetze(besonders in Katar) und ich finde nicht das man die dortige Justiz herausfordern muss.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Januar 2011)

> Ich hab im übrigen nichts gegen Homosexuelle aber die Leute kennen die Gesetze(besonders in Katar) und ich finde nicht das man die dortige Justiz herausfordern muss.



Doch soll man. Wenn sie wie in diesem Fall klar den Menschenrechten widerspricht.


----------



## Landerson (24. Januar 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Russland ist ganz klar eine Fussballnation deswegen kann ich gegen diese Entscheidung nichts sagen.
> Es ist ein stabiles Land und es wird auch kein problem haben die Infrastruktur aufzubauen.





Ist es dass?


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Januar 2011)

76 tote Reporter in einem Jahr. 
Schon krass wenn man bedenkt das dort mehr als 1 Reporter pro Woche um die Ecke gebracht wird.

Bei Fußballnation stimm ich allerdings zu.


----------



## Landerson (24. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> 76 tote Reporter in einem Jahr.
> Schon krass wenn man bedenkt das dort mehr als 1 Reporter pro Woche um die Ecke gebracht wird.
> 
> Bei Fußballnation stimm ich allerdings zu.



Wo? In Russland oder Katar?


----------



## Edou (24. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Wo? In Russland oder Katar?



Sowohl als Auch?


----------



## Valinar (25. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Doch soll man. Wenn sie wie in diesem Fall klar den Menschenrechten widerspricht.



Sollen sies halt machen aber wundern müssen sie sich dann nicht wenn sie Festgenommen werden.
Finde die ganze Menschenrechtslage in den Islamischen Ländern total daneben aber das wird sich auch in 20 Jahren nicht ändern.
Katar hätte die WM nie bekommen dürfen aber daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.
Und ich finde eben das man wenn man sich nach Katar begibt lieber an die dortigen Gesetze halten sollte.

Habs mir auch verkniffen händchenhaltend und küssend durch Ad-Dauha zu laufen,obwohl ich Verheiratet bin.
Toll wars nicht aber letztlich ist die Gesetzeslage so und Menschen die mit absicht dagegen verstoßen sind für mich keine Helden sondern schlicht Blöd.
Wie gesagt ich finde es nicht richtig das es so ist aber man muss sich nicht unnötig in Gefahr bringen.


@Landerson
Russland ist Politisch ein sehr Stabiler Staat.
Das mit den Reportern ist eine schlimme sache und besonders Putin hat da seine Finger im Spiel.
Hoffe das Medwedew sich von Putin in Zukunft noch mehr abgrenzt und wieder mehr Demokratie zulässt.
Aber Stabil ist das Land...besonders im vergleich zu Südafrika,auch was die Sicherheit angeht.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Naja im Vergleich zu Afrika allemal...

Und mit den meißten anderen Staaten der ehemaligen Sow. Union kann man Russland auch scjon lange nicht mehr vergleichen...

Da ist Brasilien ehrlich gesagt schlimmer so rein politisch. Von der Armut und der daraus folgenden Kriminalität mal ganz zu schweigen.

Da wird halt nich immer Samba getanzt und Karneval gefeiert...


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. Januar 2011)

Korruption hin oder her...
Wieder ein Grund um nach Russland zu fliegen ^.^

poka poka


----------



## Landerson (25. Januar 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Habs mir auch verkniffen händchenhaltend und küssend durch Ad-Dauha zu laufen,obwohl ich Verheiratet bin.
> Toll wars nicht aber letztlich ist die Gesetzeslage so und Menschen die mit absicht dagegen verstoßen sind für mich keine Helden sondern schlicht Blöd.
> Wie gesagt ich finde es nicht richtig das es so ist aber man muss sich nicht unnötig in Gefahr bringen.



Bist du auch 10 schritte vor ihr her gelaufen?

Bin ich absolut dagegen und finde es nicht richtig - aber andere Laender andere Sitten. 
Wohl mit einer der Gruende solche Staaten nicht zu besuchen. Nennt mich oberflaechlich aber wenn ich mit meiner Frau die ich geheiratet habe solche Dinge nicht mehr oeffentlich machen kann ist das fuer mich ein Grund. Ist ja nicht so das ich sie von oben bis unten abknutsche. 




> @Landerson
> Russland ist Politisch ein sehr Stabiler Staat.
> Das mit den Reportern ist eine schlimme sache und besonders Putin hat da seine Finger im Spiel.
> Hoffe das Medwedew sich von Putin in Zukunft noch mehr abgrenzt und wieder mehr Demokratie zulässt.
> Aber Stabil ist das Land...besonders im vergleich zu Südafrika,auch was die Sicherheit angeht.



War das nicht mal so in den Nachrichten das Medwedew mehr eine "Marionette" des Putin Regimes ist/war? Oder habe ich da was falsch mitbekommen?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Januar 2011)

Hm wenn die Frau 10 Meter hinter dir herlaufen muss...

Aber 10 Meter läuft einder vor DIR und dessen Frau 10 Meter hinter IHM... o.O

Dann läuft sie ja direkt neben dir... Muss sie dann Angst haben wegen Ehebruchs gesteinigt zu werden...? 

Also ich persönlich würde wohl rumlaufen wie ich will. Vielleicht noch extra aufreizend und würde provozieren wenn mir einer dumm kommt.

Mit Sicherheit eine sehr dumme Idee... ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> War das nicht mal so in den Nachrichten das Medwedew mehr eine "Marionette" des Putin Regimes ist/war? Oder habe ich da was falsch mitbekommen?



Medwedjew entscheidet halt das, was ihm Putin erlaubt zu entscheiden.


----------



## Landerson (27. Januar 2011)

Katar mach sich auf zur WM

http://www.sportschau.de/sp/layout/jsp/komponente/mediaseite/index.jsp?id=113783#mbContent


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2011)

Übrigens ist nun auch die Handball - WM 2015 in Katar. Ohne Worte.


----------



## Landerson (28. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Übrigens ist nun auch die Handball - WM 2015 in Katar. Ohne Worte.



Zufall?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Übrigens ist nun auch die Handball - WM 2015 in Katar. Ohne Worte.



Also normalerweise unterstütze ich es ja, Weltmeisterschaften an Länder zu verteilen, die eben nicht so die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. Was dabei rauskommen kann, haben wir ja letztes Jahr gesehen in Südafrika... eine der geilsten WM's überhaupt. Handball ist sicherlich was anderes, man spielt in ner Halle, ok. Aber Fans ? Hat Katar überhaupt ne Handball-Nationalmannschaft ? Ich weiß es nicht, jedenfalls sage ich das gleiche wie bei der Fussball-WM: solange das Feeling da ist, kann man sie auch in der Sahara austragen. (Von den klimatischen Bedingungen ja schon recht ähnlich  )


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Januar 2011)

Kenne mich jetzt nicht so mit den klimatischen Bedingungen aus, aber ich gehe mal von 35 Grad im Schatten aus. Wenn man Schatten findet... Fans und Kicker dürfen sich wohl freuen, mal bei 40 Grad zu schwitzen. Außer man verlegt alle Partien in den späten Abend. Könnte grad so passen. Dort 22 Uhr ist bei uns 19 Uhr.

Außer natürlich man baut Stadien mit Dach. Die müssen dann aber wieder komplett klimatisiert sein...


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

ähm nee viel krasser...

die haben klimatisierte stadien gebaut. und das ohne (!) dach...

die meißten von einem deutschem architekten. da werden dann immer so ca 22 grad konstant herrschen oder so.

hab da nen bericht gesehen vor ein paar monaten. werd ma googeln aber kann einen moment dauern bin unterwegs...

edit: ah ok nur in planung ber schaut mal...

http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen-maerkte/galerien/die-exotischen-wm-stadien-in-katar-1469/22/gruene-wm.html


----------



## Apuh (2. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZAU6KFK22U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Valinar (4. Februar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Bist du auch 10 schritte vor ihr her gelaufen?
> 
> Bin ich absolut dagegen und finde es nicht richtig - aber andere Laender andere Sitten.
> Wohl mit einer der Gruende solche Staaten nicht zu besuchen. Nennt mich oberflaechlich aber wenn ich mit meiner Frau die ich geheiratet habe solche Dinge nicht mehr oeffentlich machen kann ist das fuer mich ein Grund. Ist ja nicht so das ich sie von oben bis unten abknutsche.
> ...



Ehm ich bin die Frau   

War mir auch einfach lieber sowas nicht in der Stadt zu machen.
Ich war schon in vielen Islamischen Ländern und ich hab da eine Reise durch Saudi-Arabien,VAE und Katar gemacht.
Hab da leider in Saudi Arabien gesehen wie eine Frau und ein Mann von solchen "Religionswächtern" oder "Sittenwächtern" auf offener Straße aufs übelste zusammengeschlagen(dachte die schlagen die Tot) und dann in Autos verschleppt wurden.
Die waren nicht miteinander Verwandt und haben sich oft getroffen.

Habs mir dann auch verkniffen in den VAE und Katar zuviele Zärtlichkeiten auszutauschen.
Mein Mann meinte zwar das nichts passiert aber man kann einfach nicht sagen wie manche reagieren.
Das vergisst man einfach nicht so schnell.
Bei dem Turnier wird Katar sich schon offen geben aber sobald es vorbei ist wars das auch damit.


Und Medwedew hat Putin schon oft kritisiert und auch Putins umstrittenes Mediengesetz verhindert.
Denke aber nicht das die beiden wirklich intern einen Machtkampf austragen.
Die sind beide voneinander abhängig aber Medwedew hat sich im vergleich zu seinen ersten Monaten schon deutlich von Putins Politischer Linie entfernt.
Aber nach Westlichen verständnis ist er sicher auch kein Demokratischer Menschen aber er ist aber auch kein Putin.
Er setzt sich schon offener für Pressefreiheit und nichteinmischung in die Justiz ein.
Mit ihm besteht mehr hoffnung als mit Putin.

Russland ist sicher keine super Wahl aber allemal besser als Katar und in meinen Augen noch nachvollziehbar.
Aber Katar statt die USA nehmen?
Da sind sicher zig Millionen geflossen und die FIFA scheißt auf die reaktionen.
Man dachte sie hätten was aus Südafrika gelernt aber scheinbar gibts bei der FIFA keine Grenze mehr nach unten.
Alles nurnoch ein korrupter haufen von Selbstdarstellern.
Schlimmer ist aber doch eigentlich das nichtmal die Nationalen Fussballverbände die Eier haben hier einzuschreiten.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2011)

falscher threat


----------

